# Camera Choice



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I need some recommendations... I'm looking for your suggestion for a camera that is within the $100-400 range.

I want to hear opinions and suggestions...

Just want to be able to take better photos instead of using my iphone...

Thanks


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

you can go for a number of SLR's in that price range, but some good advice i got when i started out was to not pay so much attention to the camera body, but invest in good glass (lenses). 

i just picked up a canon 7D last night, i have my canon 1Dmkii for sale for $400 for example; so there's lots of other options in your budget, 20d, 30d, 40d etc. i can't speak on nikons as i've never shot with them.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I have this issue as well, as the camera on my Galaxy S2 is not so great. I have ordered a clip-on macro lens that fits all iPhones and most/all Androids.

It cost $20 including shipping for the macro lens + wide angle lens (the come in one package).

A company by the name of Ink361 makes them. Mine should be here this week, I will post results here if you're interested!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

woopderson said:


> I have this issue as well, as the camera on my Galaxy S2 is not so great. I have ordered a clip-on macro lens that fits all iPhones and most/all Androids.
> 
> It cost $20 including shipping for the macro lens + wide angle lens (the come in one package).
> 
> A company by the name of Ink361 makes them. Mine should be here this week, I will post results here if you're interested!


I am interested 

But I do want to get as much information, opinions, and suggestions as I'm totally new to cameras and taking photos of corals as that would be my purpose.

Cameras and photography is what calculus and algebra is to some...


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Excellent, here's hoping it arrives tomorrow.

And I would agree, the world of photography is totally alien to me :S


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

woopderson said:


> I have this issue as well, as the camera on my Galaxy S2 is not so great. I have ordered a clip-on macro lens that fits all iPhones and most/all Androids.
> 
> It cost $20 including shipping for the macro lens + wide angle lens (the come in one package).
> 
> A company by the name of Ink361 makes them. Mine should be here this week, I will post results here if you're interested!


I have this - its more of a toy than real useful camera lens. The focusing range is very limited.

I would choose one of Canon or Nikon. This is like a religious debate and both are good companies. For a while Canon had the better sensors but Nikon has totally caught up. The reason I would recommend these two companies is that you will have access to the widest availability of lenses out there.

Choose a standard DSLR with a standard body - I would not go with any of newer compact models because it will limit your choice of lenses, especially macro lenses. In the Canon range for about $400 you can pick up a T3i with a kit lens. This is a very good starter camera. I've won photo contests and had pictures published in print media using a T1i (an earlier version).

The features you should look for that are useful in aquarium photography (and this is very specific to taking shots of stuff in fish tanks) are:

1) High ISO capability - you will need this for low/dim light shots, high depth of field shots and shots where you fade out the background.

2) Low distortion when shooting in high ISO settings (you will need to read reviews for this).

3) If you don't have access to post processing software (like photoshop) - get something with close to 10K WB adjustments.

4) Read up on the ratings of the sensor/image processor with camera on camera reviews - this is the brains of the camera.

5) Built in flash is useless (but very useful in other modes of photography).

I don't find the image stabilization features particularly useful period (even for outdoor regular photography). I don't find the "special shooting modes" useful at all.

The kit lens (usually a 18-55 or a 18-135) is of limited usefulness. I would get a set of extension tubes so that you can shoot macros with that lens.

The reason for getting a standard body is that your next upgrade will be the F2.8/100 mm macro lens. This is the lens of choice for most aquarium photography. You can spend $500 - $2K on one of these.

Hope that helps.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Trust Noy, he is the expert in this.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

DSLR camera's are a great choice as it gives you many options once you have one. Different lens, flashes, filters, etc. But if you are thinking of using it while you are on vacation, they could be bulkier then you might want. Point and shoot cameras have come a long way and there are some great options out there. I have a Fuji and Olympus P&S waterproof cameras and both work quite well for a variety of shots. The Olympus is also shook proof and dust proof. A nice option if you are clumsy.

Once you decide on which camera you might want. Make sure you check, Costco to compare prices. Futureshop and Bestbuy also have some deals right now. They also have an additional coupon online you can print out for an additional discount. Make sure to check their open box options as well.

If you or your wife collect Shoppers Optimum points, some stores have an ok selection of camera's, including a few older model, Canon and Nikon, DSLR's. Depending on your points and an point promotions, you can get up to $220 off of a camera. 

Hope this helps a little.

Later
Wil


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

+1 on what everyone said..

but do think about what your needs are.....do you just want decent photos? or are you looking for more flexibility and utility from the camera? if it's the former, you may just need a good quality point and shoot (Canon S95/S100/S110 are exceptional options)

....if it's the latter, then think hard about a SLR and the variety of lenses you can employ - but stick with Canon or Nikon. A good way to figure out which one to get is to see what most of your photographer friends shoot with coz you can then borrow their lenses and get relevant advice and tips on optimal usage










z


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

I just want to take nice photos or macro photos of my zoas and palys...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*iphone photos suck *

Here is a round of photos taken with my iphone and for those of you who have pass by my place to see my stuff clearly the photos do not do the corals justice... All I want is JUSTICE 

Group Shot:









Group Shot:









Haiti Blues:









True Blue Hornets:









Princess Toadstools:









Unknown but it is a Japanese Zoa:










Michaelangelos:









PZ Jawbreakers:









Neptune's Banzai Pipelines:









Utter Chaos:









Orange Oxides:









OG Rastas:









LA Lakers:









ReefKoi Twizzlers & Mint Greens:









SUNNY D's"









CAR's:









Candy Crush:









Pineapple Express:









Purple Death:









These are just some of my z's and p's under daylights....


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

now for some actinics and this is where my iphone really sucks

PZ Jawbreakers:









Haiti Blues:









Bam Bams:









Unknown Japanese Zoa:









Michaelangelo's:









Captain Americas:









Orange Oxides:









OG Rastas:









ReefKoi Twizzlers:









My Clementines:









LA Lakers:









Devils Armour Morph:









Sunny D:









CAR:









Candy Crush:









My Clementine (When They first started opening):


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

ok...seems you need some serious lens power and flexibility if you want to better some of the angles and extents on those shots, above.

when I get back from my trip, ill make contact (or hit me up at the BBQ). I'll bring my Nikon D200 and 105mm f/2.8 and you can get a feel for what it can do.

z


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

How about you just come over and we can play around with your camera at my place and when I mean we, I mean you! j/k yeah photography is all new to me so any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

no probs.....of course, my charge would be 1 polyp of them sweetass 'my clementines'!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

How about something like what I have Im sure you seen it many times.
It is in your price range
It is compact
It is waterproof
It is shock resistant
You don't need to be a pro to take picture just aim and snap
different macro options
What are you waiting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol just teasing you


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

explor3r said:


> How about something like what I have Im sure you seen it many times.
> It is in your price range
> It is compact
> It is waterproof
> ...


I will have to see you soon... maybe tomorrow hermano?


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I will have to see you soon... maybe tomorrow hermano?


Si Claro llamame antes


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

It will have to be next weekend  I have to do plastering and painting.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

This is close up of a zoa with a Canon T1i with a F2.8/100mm macro lens. You will need a DLSR to get the colour saturation and resolution detail like this.

IMG_4764


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

If anyone wants help for choosing a camera hit me up. I have been shooting for years and have been working on my bachelors degree in photography. XD. 

Check out my work if you'd like. Still working on the site


Cargocollective.com/sierraphotography 

Anyway. If you're looking at brand new and easy to use , the canon G series cameras are nice. A bit more out of your budget but great little cameras that do a lot hike keeping it all built in. 

If you want to spend more then a DSLR with some good glass , 1000 bucks ish or so for new equipment is a good spending as well. The rebel series is a great beginners or spend a bit more or go 7d or 70D. Lens choice, if you want macro then the 100mm 2.8 is usm L is a nice one. But a bit pricy.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I got the lens today, and I agree with Noy. It is great fun to play with, but is limited. On the other hand, it was $20 

Here is a couple quick samples taken with my Galaxy S2 + Macro lens from Ink361 in my CRS tank.

The lens will be fun to play with, and is easy to use. That being said, I would still consider a higher end camera in the future.


----------



## Mykuhl (Apr 8, 2013)

I am no expert by any means...but I think a lot of getting a good shot has to do with lighting and getting things in focus. I was able to get some pretty good shots of my fish with my LG G2 phone. Of course a camera is a tool so the better the camera the better the tool, so I am.sure I could have gotten even better shots with a good camera and it would have been easier to get them.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

Mykuhl said:


> I am no expert by any means...but I think a lot of getting a good shot has to do with lighting and getting things in focus. I was able to get some pretty good shots of my fish with my LG G2 phone. Of course a camera is a tool so the better the camera the better the tool, so I am.sure I could have gotten even better shots with a good camera and it would have been easier to get them.


of course- photography is one of those art forms that rely heavily on technology - or at least it really can. But lighting, composition and use of focus are some of the basics that can lead to a great shot. that - and chance. XD


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

aquatic_expressions said:


> I just want to take nice photos or macro photos of my zoas and palys...


This is a simple requirement, but depending on what you're expecting, it can get expensive quickly. Typical "good" macro lenses cost well over $500 range brand new, and not much less for second hand.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Jebao doesn't make a camera? Lol. What is everyone's thought on canon g10?


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Jul 21, 2011)

conix67 said:


> This is a simple requirement, but depending on what you're expecting, it can get expensive quickly. Typical "good" macro lenses cost well over $500 range brand new, and not much less for second hand.


or if you already have a lens, just hold it in front of your DSLR backwards, and be as steady as possible. lol, its tough, but it can get some good macros. lots of misses though.



aquatic_expressions said:


> Jebao doesn't make a camera? Lol. What is everyone's thought on canon g10?


hahaha Jebao should make some xD

G10 was good. but its old though.. I mean, the 5D classic is old too, and it performs well, but like anything you soon find yourself wanting more.

Id say G12 and up were real nice. not sure how much they go for used.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

*Beginner dlsr camera*

Here's a video from part of the Mythbusters team, I always find their reviews on stuff helpful and informative. This one is a bit long but if you have time to kill it might be worth it.


----------



## DrBlueThumb (Feb 18, 2012)

Heres an image using 1000d canon,tubes,50mm lens,tripod,photoshop,remote switch,laptop.



I think I used focus stacking so that the whole shroom would be in focus.

It was like my 10th attempt at macro, so it's not perfect.


----------

